# Stock snorks!!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Was at an RV show today and Cat had a machine there with what appeared to be a stock snorkle.

Almost too good to be true!!










And want to drive a Thundercat now too. 1000cc's, that's nuts.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You just now saw one of those?:thinking: the artic cat crew got it going on with the mud pro and the t-cat . t-cat is just to much 1000 cc 4x4 utility quad  you can have it my:rockn: 650 is plenty for me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that came out last year 

props to cat for stepping up the game though.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> You just now saw one of those?:thinking: the artic cat crew got it going on with the mud pro and the t-cat . t-cat is just to much 1000 cc 4x4 utility quad  you can have it my:rockn: 650 is plenty for me


I tend to ignore the Cats and the dealer is too far away for me to see anything new...nice machines but doubt I'd ever buy one.

They also had a 700 with full tracks......sweet set up but for almost $5k more, I'll stick with tires.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah the tracks are cool :agreed:but the price is crazy . Can-Am makes a set called apache, cheapest price around 3000.00 thats a bunch of tires!!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

My only question on the Mud Pro, 

Why wouldn't they put the big TWIN motor in it??? I mean it dont have to be the T-cat motor, but.. 
A bike like that needs to be a twin and not a single 700.... In my opinion.... 
Would get more interested in it with a twin...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

from what I've read it's faring pretty well against the competition. The single cylinder 700 EFI + tuned clutching + 4.0 gears are working nicely.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i saw one in action and it impressed me


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I like companies that actually pay attention in what people are wanting. The have stepped up to the plate in a big way. The pretty much topped it with a cherry when they started making their own engines. I would like to try out when of the Thundercats. I can never have too much power.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah there super nice but only thing i dont like is the single color and it is painted im not a fan of painted plastics


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

My brother is installing a mudpro snorkel on his Tcat this week. Hopefully AC comes out with a Tcat mudpro next year.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

MTImodquad said:


> My brother is installing a mudpro snorkel on his Tcat this week. Hopefully AC comes out with a Tcat mudpro next year.


 *THAT ^^^^^^^ *would definantly get MY attention.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder how they are handling warranty claims..
I would like to see the warranty statement on a mud pro.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> I wonder how they are handling warranty claims..
> I would like to see the warranty statement on a mud pro.


Now, I dont know if it is TRUE or not, but, my buddy stopped at a dealer while traveling, and they told him that if he tears the motor up, they will replace it... I assume that they mean swamping it due to a snork failure of some kind..
I KNOW I could swamp it, so... Seems kinda bold to me, cause I know PLENTY of DEEP holes to try it at.. 
Ofcourse that was when it FIRST came out.. 
But I am with ya phreebsd, I wanna see it to.. I wonder how they are on axles, being they come with the big tires and all... I'm sure somebody is gonna break something..
I thought about it before I got the outty, but, I just like the twin power delivery. I'm not saying it is not strong, but it dont have the power I have gotten used to, I can guarantee that.:rockn:


----------

